# Yesterday



## MRichardson (May 27, 2010)

Cold weather, blech. Tried to go crappie fishing.
I have no idea what I'm doing.


----------



## floridascuba (Mar 15, 2012)

Where and what time? May went to early.


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

thats a crappy fishing report....


----------



## kooker (Feb 22, 2010)

I'm not sure where you're located but I remember in my younger years we went to Lake Toho and absolutely crushed the crappie. I think we were fishing in about 4-6 ft and used live minnows the whole time. Probably caught 50 crappie total but that was about 15 years ago haha


----------



## MRichardson (May 27, 2010)

> Where and what time?  May went to early.


I went about 3PM until dark. 
Also used minnows, but on a drift rig. Switched to using floats later
and realized I should have done that from the get-go. Also forgot the
bottom machine at home so had use judgement on where to try.

I'm a bass/redfish/snook guy, so I felt a little lost. But I did drink some
delicious beers and enjoyed it.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

THATS what it's all about!!!  The good times and the cold beers!   ;D

That's why they call it fishin!   

Hey anytide, that's a crappy thing to say!!!   ;D

Hey *******...  err....  I mean coonrod, just check-in with the locals to find out what, when and how.  A lot of them will fill you in.

Got a bottom sounder/ depth finder?  Try locating the deeper cuts.  Slow troll them with crappie jigs on several rods (bring a kid or the wife to hold more rods).  Troll along the outside edge of weed banks that are in deeper water.  Look for deep cuts, holes and channels and troll thru them.

Try an assortment of different colors to see what they bite best on.  I like a small 1/8oz jig head with crappy plastic skirt minnows (by Cream or whoever else).  Black with chartreuse tail, all white with black specks in it, all chartreuse, whatever.  Some stand alone, some with beetle spin spinners on them.  Sometimes we slow troll minnows about 12ft back behind a 1/4 oz weight.

Once you find where they are, troll back and forth.  Where one is, you'll find more (they school). You can also stop and fish the spot than you know that are being productive everytime you troll thru it.

Drink a cold one, play some tunes, relax and have a good time!   

When you finally dial into them and find them and the trick to catching them, then bring a kid with you and watch them have a hoot catchin em!


----------

